# Hapkido tourney/lineage



## hapkitaichiroy (May 15, 2003)

Does anyone know of any Hapkido tournements?  I have yet to find any.  If you guys do please let me know...
I thought that I would let you guys know where my lineage comes from in Sin Moo Hapkido.

Founder Ji 10th Dan

Grandmaster Song, Il Park 9th Dan

Master Roy King 4th Dan

Me..

My teacher is 1 of 2 americans that GM Park has.


----------



## fringe_dweller (May 19, 2003)

Since no-one is going to reply I might as well give it a go.

I have never seen any tournaments specifically geared toward hapkido. By the same token, a lot of the general tournaments would disqualify some of our moves.

Why are there no tournaments? I would hazard a guess and say that it's for two reasons.

1. The junior belts (who would most likely be the ones wanting to compete) are not in control of themselves - and therefore couldn't be in cobtrol of their opponent and may end up doing damage. Say we removed all the joint locks and throws... then why not just comete in a normal tournament?

2. Hapkido is meant to be a self defense system that works on the street. Hence it isn't geared towards competition and watering down our art to do so would quite possibly be the worst thing that could happen.

Just my thoughts.

[edited] Oh, and my lineage is GM Ji, Master Geoff Booth, me 

Respectfully,


----------



## abzack (May 19, 2003)

They do have HKD tournaments here in Korea.  Very different and separate from TKD style tournaments.  You kick and punch, and defend with throws, sweeps, and joint locks.  The joint locks are limited, more like combinations into throws.
Korean Martial Arts Dojang


----------

